# Bleached my black hair



## Makeupobsession (Aug 24, 2008)

Now i posted a thread about 2 weeks ago about asking for ideas wetha or not i shuld DIY bleach my BLACK hair at home. I was worried that i would stuff it up... But i decided to try it anyway. So i went to price attack (a hair salon/ shop for hair products) and they suggested a hair stripper and 20 vol peroxide bleach stuff and then the white powder and goldwel purple based toner. They told me that it prob wouldnt lift and that i wouldnt get results straight away but i was determined lol. So i did a bad thing and bleached it 4 times in 3 days the first bleaching it went a light brown. Very pretty. And then it went a filthy red, then orange and now the colour i have now.. like a light blonde/yellow colour. I got advised to buy manic panic hair dye virgin snow white toner. So i did i ordered it off ebay and im just waiting for it to arrive. My hair is in ok condition considering what i put it through! Except that when i washed the last lot of bleach out sum of my hair snapped off. And it goes like elastic when wet. I have been told to condition to the max. Has anyone bleached there hair. Or had experiences like this? Im quiet happy on how fast it lifted i just cant wait to get my white toner in!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 24, 2008)

I wonder why they suggested a 20 vol? I would have gone with a 30... But anyway, to answer your question, you definitely need to keep it well conditioned. A protein treatment twice a week for a couple of weeks, and then once a week afterwards will be your best bet.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Aug 24, 2008)

with a protein treatment will it say on the bottle protein treatment? Coz iv never seen one before.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 24, 2008)

Most of them should say it somewhere predominately. I would recommend ApHogee's two step protein treatment. If you can't find that, the beauty supply that you went to should have some, and give you their best advice on the specific products they sell.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 24, 2008)

i LOVE ApHogee's two step protein treatment and Joico-K reconstruct products.. your hair is now damaged from all the bleaching and it needs to be repaired and deep conditioned!

i once killed my hair so bad it was like elastic when it was wet. when i would brush it, little pieces would break off =/ it looks pretty gross. now it's healing and repairing


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ooohh Ahhhh snappage. I probably wouldn't have bleached my hair that many times in such a small time span.. but hey, I guess you were determined. Definitely keep it well conditioned, one of my favourite conditioning treatments is Redkens All Soft Heavy Cream, I used this a lot when I went from black to blonde hair (though I did mine gradually, it still got verrrrrry dry) and it worked wonders. I just it twice a week.

I also used products from the Vita 5 line. CPR phase 1, it's a leave in hair moisturiser, and I just wacked it in my wet hair after washing it, it does wonders, I still use it. You can get that from Price Attack, it's relatively inexpensive. You should be able to get the Redken product from there as well, if not, here is a great site I have ordered it from before.

Fountain Cosmetics - Product Details

Hope that helps! Can we see a piccy of your new hair?


----------



## horsienut (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Makeupobsession* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My hair is in ok condition considering what i put it through! Except that when i washed the last lot of bleach out sum of my hair snapped off. And it goes like elastic when wet. I have been told to condition to the max. Your hair is severely damaged if it is breaking off and elastic when wet - as others have said you need to condition the heck out of it and a protein treatment may be helpful. Be extremely careful using any other haircolor products needing peroxide (semi-permanents are OK) because you've already damaged your hair and you don't want to damage it further. Hopefully your hair will grow out OK but I have a bad feeling you'll need to be trimming a lot of the damage off in the future. Good luck!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *horsienut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your hair is severely damaged if it is breaking off and elastic when wet - as others have said you need to condition the heck out of it and a protein treatment may be helpful. Be extremely careful using any other haircolor products needing peroxide (semi-permanents are OK) because you've already damaged your hair and you don't want to damage it further. Hopefully your hair will grow out OK but I have a bad feeling you'll need to be trimming a lot of the damage off in the future. Good luck! Ditto... And beware of future breakage even when it seems healthy. My sister loved bleaching her hair and then coloring it in the same day... Problem is, she was putting herself at risk in the future, and she's lucky she didn't lose her hair at all. I bleached once, and then colored it 2x within 24 hours. Needless to say, I lost a nice chunk of hair to about an inch in length... TG it was in the center of my head UNDER hair. I seriously think bleach is something better left to professionals because of all the risks involved with damaged hair/breakage.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 24, 2008)

I used to bleach my dark hair in high school. It was almost white....My hair would break off too, so I just really tried to keep it healthy with deep conditioners and sleeping with conditioner in. But then again I used this stuff called "Maxi-blond" and "Ultra Blue". I'm sure they weren't the best to use! Haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 24, 2008)

If I may hijack for a moment....

Is your hair naturally black? or did you have black coloured dye in?

Could I, for example, lighten my hair with the same type of product? I want to lighten it but because it's got permanent colour in it I'm terrified it will go orange or some weird colour if I try!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 24, 2008)

Rosie, you can definately lighten your hair with the same stuff. Your hair looks like it could take to lighter colours well. I personally think unless you're an old hand at it, if you want to lighten/bleach your hair, than going to a hairdresser is your best bet, you can do too much damage at home.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Aug 25, 2008)

wow,i've never been in a situation like that before!!!

im considering bleaching my reddish/brown hair to a super light "playboy model" hair color. But all the sh** i put my hair through when getting it to the reddish brown color,i don't know if i'd have any hair left!!!!! although my hair is very strong and healthy,it might not make it!!

Im thinking about going to a salon when i get some moolah saved up.


----------



## ricababyy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah.. just make sure to not brush it when bleached. It'll do the snap elastic thing so be gentle.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Aug 25, 2008)

my hair was dyed black.. im naturally like a strawberry blonde/orange... i brought new shampoo and conditioner today its called jhirmack its blue and it says on the bottle for gray, blonde, bleached or highlighted hair silver brightening shampoo and conditioner.

My roots and half way down my head r fine now its just then ends. My toner i orderd in the mail manic panic snow white shuld arive 2morr or the next day so it shuld b all fine. As for the elastic hair it isnt as bad today....


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Your lucky your hair lived through all that!

You should share some before and after pictures!

Keep up with moisturizing shampoo, conditioners, and deep treatments.

Id suggest using a comb instead of a brush if you aren't already. Wide tooth combs are gentler on the hair and gentler for taking out knots without snapping your hair off.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Aug 31, 2008)

im trying to post b4 and after pics but my file size is to large and i dont know how to change them :-(


----------



## speedy (Sep 1, 2008)

Fudge products are great, I like 1 shot+ and dynamite, they help keep my hair in great condition. For shampoo I really like Redken's Blonde Glam and the All Soft conditioner.


----------



## daniglamour_ (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish I could have advised you not to bleach your hair before you did it haha! Mine's been through a similar ordeal. I dyed it from black to white blonde, and then experimented with Manic Panic colours (which are amazing, by the way. Because they're completely Vegan dyes they don't damage your hair at all) but then all the bleaching got to my hair so I dyed it brown. I got sick of it so fast and have recently dyed it blonde again after about three months of brown. While the three month break did do my hair some good, it's now falling out and snapping at every opportunity! Tell me if you come across any really brilliant methods of repairing dryness and damage!

So far I've noticed that deep conditioning treatments work really well, but only as a temporary fix - but that's probably obvious haha. My advice if you're in need of a quick fix to keep your hair feeling nice and stop snapping for a while would be to try Pantene Pro V 3 minute miracle treatment. I used that to make my hair look and feel semi normal for a wedding I had to go to haha.

I haven't yet discovered any really good treatments, so any help you could also lend me would be amazing hahaha!


----------



## Makeupobsession (Jan 10, 2009)

hi its not like elastic any more its great.. at the start wen i was doing the regrowth it was bad.. but now its fine.. i can do the regrowth and then some and nothing breaks off now.. i think it jus takes time..

i used kpack protein treatment costs about 25 bux but it is soo worth it!

and now i use a silver spray and that has protein in it too..


----------



## RepulsiveMe (Jan 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I may hijack for a moment.... 
Is your hair naturally black? or did you have black coloured dye in?

Could I, for example, lighten my hair with the same type of product? I want to lighten it but because it's got permanent colour in it I'm terrified it will go orange or some weird colour if I try!




with what Bec688... I wouldn't do it at home.



I have naturally dark hair... I fried my hair stripping all the color out and putting color in. I ended up cutting most of it off it was so bad.



That is when I learned about the shine serum and spray. 
It seems like it was forever to grow out.





Be careful

Originally Posted by *Makeupobsession* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now i posted a thread about 2 weeks ago about asking for ideas wetha or not i shuld DIY bleach my BLACK hair at home. I was worried that i would stuff it up... But i decided to try it anyway. So i went to price attack (a hair salon/ shop for hair products) and they suggested a hair stripper and 20 vol peroxide bleach stuff and then the white powder and goldwel purple based toner. They told me that it prob wouldnt lift and that i wouldnt get results straight away but i was determined lol. So i did a bad thing and bleached it 4 times in 3 days the first bleaching it went a light brown. Very pretty. And then it went a filthy red, then orange and now the colour i have now.. like a light blonde/yellow colour. I got advised to buy manic panic hair dye virgin snow white toner. So i did i ordered it off ebay and im just waiting for it to arrive. My hair is in ok condition considering what i put it through! Except that when i washed the last lot of bleach out sum of my hair snapped off. And it goes like elastic when wet. I have been told to condition to the max. Has anyone bleached there hair. Or had experiences like this? Im quiet happy on how fast it lifted i just cant wait to get my white toner in! EWWW breaking off and elastic when wet... Might help to get some of those damage ends cut off. It will still be damaged but a good start to recovery.
You can also go into a salon and get your hair deep conditioned... They will more then likely put conditioner in your hair and put you under heat to make sure it gets deep within the follicles and such.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 10, 2009)

Well.. I have naturally darkest brown hair colour, not black though. I left for school one day dark and long...Came home with short and bottled blonde...Much to my mothers horror lol...

I did some crazy damage to my hair, like dying it fudge Pink Flamingo (rather my friends did) and it was very brittle but never elastic when wet, im glad yours has healed up quickly enough.

Like everyone else i suggest lots of conditioning and hair vitamin spray thing.. I forget what one i used its probally not in production anymore its been 10yrs lol.....(oh im old)

Looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## Makeupobsession (Jan 10, 2009)

lik i said my hair is fine now and i didnt get any of it cut off at all.

i had dyed my hair black for about a yr..

yes is stuffed up at the start abut now its great.

i have white hair! what i was after!

i now do my friends hair and none of them have stuffed up.

i now often get asked if im a hair dresser!

it must look good


----------



## Makeupobsession (Jan 10, 2009)

i attatched a pic of me now.. that is how white i got my hair in about 2 months frm dies black hair!


----------



## Makeupobsession (Jan 10, 2009)

this was me with my black hair 2 months b4 it was white!


----------



## fluffypigeon (Jan 11, 2009)

i say you def made the right choice i love the white blonde, im so tempted to do this to my hair for summer, my hairs so brown and dull i tried about 2 yrs ago and it went yellow, and never managed to face more thn a week of ridicule frm people, but i liked it in a weird way so maybe ill go to visit my faraway friend for 2 weeks and dye my hair haha



but yes i love ur hair


----------



## Ozee (Jan 12, 2009)

I really like your hair with the white top black bottom. Awesome cut. You style it very well. I don't think it would work with many other kinda cuts.


----------



## Makeupobsession (Jan 12, 2009)

wana kno the funny thing??? i havnt got it cut since i bleached it.. thats how it went wen it was all brittle n snapped off haha.. everyone thinks they r layers but they r not haha!

but it worked out well lol

its healthy now and i stil hav those "layers" haha


----------



## Anjel. (Jan 12, 2009)

haha I think your hair is cute, I tried to bleach mine pretty blonde but it didn't come out like that.

But kudos on it. Its so cute esp for DIY. Look professional. haha


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 12, 2009)

i would suggest going back to that beauty store and getting some sort of protien treatment, kerastase makes a 5 day treatment that will be helpfull.

but basicly you need tons of protien in your hair

your hair wont get back to perfect condition but you can fix it up a lot, i had a horrible bleach accident and i had to use protien for about a month to get my hair nice again... also i would suggest getting a hair cut, if you cut off the worse of it (which is most likely the ends) it will look a million times better.

i have no fear that your hair will not get repaired, when i bleached my hair on my own i only did it wice (i have blonde hair naturally but wanted white blonde) and it ended up white after the first time with just some pale white bits that i could of toned out however i was stupid and bleached it again, and it was so bad that it was just snapping off even when dry.

my hair when it was at its worst






after i got it cut... but before it was healthyish again... it allready looked a ton beter though






and lastly when my hair was still the white-ish but was getting healthy and not so gross

(i still had bad split ends from the breakage but it was at the point where it was no longer breaking off)


----------



## Nessicle (Jan 12, 2009)

I've always been a white blonde all my life and decided that I'd really like to go brunette for a while. Although I enjoyed being brunette my hair was too porous to hold the brown dye so it always looked a really dull, boring brown shade. I decided to go back to blonde which meant bleaching - I'd never used bleach before.

The hair colourist told me that I had to get my hair in tip top condition for the bleaching process - regular trims and lots of conditioning. I'd heard that Olive Oil is the closts structure to skin and hair and was advised to use this to condition my tresses. When I got home from work, every night I would smother my hair from root to tip in olive oil and wrap clingfilm round my head so the heat from my scalp would help it penetrate. Then I would go about my business for the evening, taking a shower before bedtime and shampooing and conditioning with very rich products (also avoid products with SLS as this will strip the hair even more). After about 3 weeks I was ready. For a while though, my hair was extremely weak due to the bleach. This is going back to February 2008 and it's nearly a year on and it is still quite weak although not as weak as it was. You need to keep it well moisturised. I've found that the Aussie 3 minute miracle spray is excellent to help you gently comb through the hair before you blow dry and keeps it very moisturised. The key is to part dry your hair before you start to comb through or it will stretch and snap.

I part blow dry mine by 1/2 way and then apply the Aussie spray, comb through gently and then blast dry until 3/4's dry then I apply my styling products. Once it's dry there's no stretching and snapping. But be aware that I'm a year on and it's still snapping. My hair was in excellent condition before the bleach. Oh and you can still use Olive oil or even coconut oil (they're both surprisingly not as greasy as you'd think)

Hope that helps!


----------



## samwalters01 (Jan 23, 2009)

_i have recently had the worst nightmare with my hair ever! i have been so stupid i feel like cryin._

_I had lovely light blonde hair... but decided to colour it a plumb colour on a whim after i did my blonde roots ans they went wrong. so last weekend before i dyed it plumb, i bleached it as i wanted to go lighter, and it looked a mess, so the next day i bought a dark hair dye an did that before the plumb colour so it would take._

_everyone said it looked lovely... but it faded with every wash. so this weekend i decided to go back blonde, so i prelightened it 2x then put 2 blonde dyes on, which didnt work. so now i have put it brown again and got another plumb dye to do when my hair gets stronger._

_needless to say i have never made more mistakes in my life... i need a funeral 4 my poor hair! it has started snapping an is really weak... im not going to do the plumb colour for a long time. does anyone have any hints of tips how i can treat my hair? please dont say how stupid i have been, i have learnt that mistake already! i feel like crying!!! lol_


----------



## Makeupobsession (Jan 24, 2009)

use a protein treatment.. if u hav kpack over there get it its awsum!


----------

